# Northern Ireland to USA



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like some advice, please. I want to move to the US as soon as possible but it seems it might take quite a long time. Here are some facts:

I have a degree (not a Masters).
I don't have immediate family in the US (I have an uncle, aunt & cousins who are all citizens but I don't think this helps).
I have 6 years experience in my field; unfortunately this predates the degree, so _close but no cigar_ once again.
I have an Irish passport and can get a British passport too if it helps.
I could be wrong but I think I fall under the *EB3 Visa*. I fall short of EB2. I need a job offer. I believe the process may take years, so I need to have a pretty special employer who is willing to:

Fill in applications
Pay fees, and
Wait for years before I can start 
Is this correct, or have I misunderstood something?

I have done a bit of reading and some advice is to apply for the EB3, but also apply for the *H-1B Visa* to temporarily work in the US while it is being processed. Is this possible? I know it's hard to know exactly but if I took this route, approximately how long might it be before I can temporarily work in the US with the H-1B visa? Some source say perhaps 2 months. Also, am I wedded to the same employer for the duration of the visa?

Other options include:

*Diversity Lottery* - Being from Northern Ireland, I'm lucky to be able to participate in this, but not until 2016. If even then, depending on immigration reform in the US.
*F1 Visa* to study in the US. I'd consider this, problem is I have very little money.
Get a Masters elsewhere to qualify as EB2 (can't afford it currently).

I'd appreciate any advice anyone can offer on the best way to proceed.

Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

an EB# is a classication of the H1B
You cannot apply for any visa ... you need a offer from a company ...

its there job to apply and pat for the visa ... their lawyer usually decide in what classification you will be designated is.. tharey have to apply 1st april for an oct start


----------



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> an EB# is a classication of the H1B
> You cannot apply for any visa ... you need a offer from a company ...
> 
> its there job to apply and pat for the visa ... their lawyer usually decide in what classification you will be designated is.. tharey have to apply 1st april for an oct start


I'd be interested to hear how people get such job offers, especially if they don't know the employer.

If you were in my shoes, what method would you choose?

EB3 Visa - try to get a job offer
H-1B Visa - try to get a job offer
Diversity Lottery
F1 Visa
Get more qualifications
Or a combination of the above - if so, which combination & do they conflict?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Belfast said:


> I'd be interested to hear how people get such job offers, especially if they don't know the employer.


Very simply, they have a skill or experience that is short supply in the US job market. That's what a US employer needs to be able to demonstrate in order to get approval to sponsor a foreigner for a work visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Very simply, they have a skill or experience that is short supply in the US job market. That's what a US employer needs to be able to demonstrate in order to get approval to sponsor a foreigner for a work visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


By all accounts, the process can take years. Your skill must be in short supply _for years_?

Thanks for the reply. Have you any advice for what you would do in my position?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Belfast said:


> I have done a bit of reading and some advice is to apply for the EB3, but also apply for the *H-1B Visa* to temporarily work in the US while it is being processed. Is this possible? I know it's hard to know exactly but if I took this route, approximately how long might it be before I can temporarily work in the US with the H-1B visa? Some source say perhaps 2 months. Also, am I wedded to the same employer for the duration of the visa?


Why do you not read through the visa section of uscis.gov and travel.state.gov which are the actual sources and very user friendly?


----------



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

twostep said:


> Why do you not read through the visa section of uscis.gov and travel.state.gov which are the actual sources and very user friendly?


I have been reading, I'm seeking advice from those who have went through the experience.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Belfast said:


> I have been reading, I'm seeking advice from those who have went through the experience.


What is your occupation? What skills do you have that would be in demand?

I am originally from NI and made the move to the US from England. I got a job offer first with a US employer who was willing to petition for an H1B visa on my behalf. Eventually the employer also sponsored me for permanent resident ("green card") status. I am now a US citizen.

One alternative is to try Canada. If you can eventually obtain Canadian citizenship, you would be eligible to work in the US on a TN visa. 

Another idea is to obtain a job with a company in the UK that also has a presence in the US. Down the road, you might be able to transfer to a US office via the L1 visa.

However, much depends on your occupation & skills. The "green card" lottery is open to you but I would imagine that the odds are slim.


----------



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

MarylandNed said:


> What is your occupation? What skills do you have that would be in demand?
> 
> I am originally from NI and made the move to the US from England. I got a job offer first with a US employer who was willing to petition for an H1B visa on my behalf. Eventually the employer also sponsored me for permanent resident ("green card") status. I am now a US citizen.
> 
> ...


Hi Ned, thanks so much for that answer. I had worked in the construction industry for about 6 years before undertaking a degree in Architectural Technology & Management, and have now graduated with First Class Honours. I hope those skills/experiences would be of use to a US employer.

Glad to hear of your successful move & congratulations on becoming a citizen. Yes, I have considered Canada & would love to live there also.

In my investigations about transferring from a UK company to a US company, it seems to be restricted to those in executive or high management positions. But I could be wrong. Yes, perhaps it could be an option in the future, but I'd be disappointed if it really took that long.

I will further explore the avenues you mentioned, especially the Canadian option. If you have any more advice or info, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Belfast said:


> Hi Ned, thanks so much for that answer. I had worked in the construction industry for about 6 years before undertaking a degree in Architectural Technology & Management, and have now graduated with First Class Honours. I hope those skills/experiences would be of use to a US employer.
> 
> Glad to hear of your successful move & congratulations on becoming a citizen. Yes, I have considered Canada & would love to live there also.
> 
> ...


There are 2 types of L1 visa. L1A is for managers and executives. L1B is for workers with specialized knowledge.

I actually originally left the UK for Canada (Toronto), lived/worked there for 7 years and became a Canadian citizen. We (me, wife & kids) loved Toronto and still miss it but we had to move back to the UK for a couple of years for family reasons. When I heard about the job opportunity in the US, I was considering using our Canadian citizenship to obtain TN visas but in the end convinced the US employer that H1B would be better for me (since I was uprooting and travelling so far, I didn't want to risk issues with the getting the TN approved at the US port of entry).

Anyway, Canada is a great place to live/work and definitely somewhere to consider if your dream of a move to the US doesn't work out. From Canada, you would be able to visit the US quite easily and down the road you might be able to move to the US using the TN visa if you eventually obtain Canadian citizenship (which is a much shorter process than obtaining US citizenship).


----------



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

MarylandNed said:


> There are 2 types of L1 visa. L1A is for managers and executives. L1B is for workers with specialized knowledge.
> 
> I actually originally left the UK for Canada (Toronto), lived/worked there for 7 years and became a Canadian citizen. We (me, wife & kids) loved Toronto and still miss it but we had to move back to the UK for a couple of years for family reasons. When I heard about the job opportunity in the US, I was considering using our Canadian citizenship to obtain TN visas but in the end convinced the US employer that H1B would be better for me (since I was uprooting and travelling so far, I didn't want to risk issues with the getting the TN approved at the US port of entry).
> 
> Anyway, Canada is a great place to live/work and definitely somewhere to consider if your dream of a move to the US doesn't work out. From Canada, you would be able to visit the US quite easily and down the road you might be able to move to the US using the TN visa if you eventually obtain Canadian citizenship (which is a much shorter process than obtaining US citizenship).


Very helpful, thanks again, Ned. And I agree, Toronto is a wonderful city, I'd happily live there.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was born in cabbage town Toronto
no fun on the wrong side of the tracks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Belfast said:


> I had worked in the construction industry for about 6 years before undertaking a degree in Architectural Technology & Management, and have now graduated with First Class Honours. I hope those skills/experiences would be of use to a US employer.


Maybe. However, the standard for a visa is higher. The employer has to make a showing of why they cannot obtain the skills they need from the home U.S. labor market.

Right now the construction sector (and construction-related employment) in the U.S. is well below its peak. There are a lot of idle workers in construction-related trades. So, at this instant, it'd be difficult for even an enthusiastic employer to make this argument. Not impossible, but difficult.

So think about what unique talents you bring that simply cannot be sourced in the U.S. (or could only be sourced with great difficulty). For example, if you worked on a particular project in the U.K. and applied a technique or technology that's never been tried in the U.S., your experience could be unique and special.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Belfast (Jan 9, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Maybe. However, the standard for a visa is higher. The employer has to make a showing of why they cannot obtain the skills they need from the home U.S. labor market.
> 
> Right now the construction sector (and construction-related employment) in the U.S. is well below its peak. There are a lot of idle workers in construction-related trades. So, at this instant, it'd be difficult for even an enthusiastic employer to make this argument. Not impossible, but difficult.
> 
> ...


Yes, that does help, BBCWatcher. It's definitely given me something to think about. Thanks.


----------

